# 1959 Mass state police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I love these old cars.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Outstanding job!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job as always, but back then I don't believe the "state police" was on the front fenders?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was at a little pub the other day and this old timer was sitting next to me, I start talking to the guy..He was in World War 2, joined the MSP in 47 I think he said ..talked to him for like an hour and a half..really nice guy..he told me the year he started in the MSP he made 1700 bucks..for the entire year...


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks Great!
My dad went through the academy in 62'... he said the car looks great!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

oops,they didnt have the state police on the side lol,gotta go fix it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

You forgot to clean the whitewalls! ;-)


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't let "Cadilac Duval" see that, he may short your cruiser budget by 1 car!

All kidding aside great job!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Good job man. I wish my cruiser had a hood ornament.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Very nice job..as always.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

dmackack said:


> oops,they didnt have the state police on the side lol,gotta go fix it.


The King of Useless Trivia comes through again! unk:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

kind of amazing they still have the same paint job and door decal


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

yes they have been the same since 1931.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> kind of amazing they still have the same paint job and door decal


I think its great that they keep the same paint/decals etc. It is a nice simple design that gets the message across. I hate some of the newer cruisers, they look like circus clown cars with too many graphics


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Greg


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey - if you guys do any sort of Car show with all the old cruisers ... Id love to know about it. My father is a 70 year old retired trooper who would totally get a kick out of seeing them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Nice job Greg


Greg is the photographer, Dave makes the models.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Greg is the photographer, Dave makes the models.


You didn't actually suppose that gramps was going to remember that all the way from last week, did you?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

^^^^^^

Lol !!!!!!


----------

